# Trapped- Recruitment Thread



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

This is basically a Warhammer 40k style Saw game. On that basis, I would prefer it if you were Imperial Guard, of a not too high rank, maybe a Squad Sergeant at the most. I will be playing the trap master, a Chaos marine who seeks to put the Imperium's soldiers through all different sorts of torture. A bio like the one I will be putting underneath is how yours should be made.

_Hello players. I am the Trap Master, and your trapped here. And if you want to get out, you're going to have to play a game. I have devised rooms full of traps just waiting to kill you. You must think wisely and act wisely, if you are to escape the rooms._
Name: The Trap Master (real name unknown)

Age: Unknown

Characteristics: A scarred face from a close call with a chainsword, eyes of burning fire and horrible jagged teeth.

Background: The Trap Master was a simple marine of the Emperor's Children during the Horus Heresy. As a follower of Slannesh, he seeks only to bring pain upon others. He has built his little game building on a planet near to his chapter's base in the Eye of Terror, where all people must be tested to see if they can survive the pain to free themselves. He is fair, and if the test subjects survive the games, he will let them go with no consequences.

I'm hoping for 5-10 people to apply so roll on up!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ha ha, this looks awesome. Just wanted to say, you have a great idea here. Very cool. :laugh:

I'm afraid I can't join, and when I'm feeling more sensible I'll agree with what I'm saying now, but I'm afraid I'm simply too full. But it looks awesome! 

Even with my full schedule, it looks really tempting. Take that as a measure of its awesomeness! :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

C`mon guys, this sounds interesting! 


Name: Lemog Juris

Age: 23

Personality: Calm, focused, but has a short temperament.

Background: Lemog was born in a poor family, and his father sent him to an elite military academy on his home planet. But he was soon kicked for bad behavior, and he spent a few months living on the streets, before joining the Imperial Guard at the age of 15. Even tough he has been part of the guard for 8 years, he has never been in a battle, only simulations.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Seeing as I'm not getting many responses, I'll be starting this as soon as we get 5 members.

Also, thanks for signing up Doelago!


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Name: Mikal Crypt

Age: 21

Personality: Calm, smart, peaceful, good under pressure

Background: Crypt had a relatively nice life before the guard, nothing luxurious but he wasn't poor either. At age 16 he was drafted for the Guard and went through boot camp. Afterwards he has spent his last five years doing what every other guardsmen does, hopping system to system fighting, and has already been promoted to Sergeant. Even though he is a peaceful man he takes on his job as a duty.


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Name: Matan Hilobre

Age: 23

Personality: He is a smart quick thinking individual. He looks out for his squad and tries to all ways avoid conflict. He thrives while under extreme Pressure

Background: Matan was from a poor family and they had sent him off to the imperial guard as they could no longer look after him.Matan was sent to join the Imperial Guard at an age of 13. He had been in a good amount of wars over the several years he was a guardsman.
:goodpost::suicide:


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks link_carsten_, we only need two more people till this can get started!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I suggest that you better start with the people you have because getting more people might take you awhile, but thats just me so do whatever you want  Would have joined buy I'm taking part in about 8 RPs so not really much time XD


----------



## megadeth251 (Jul 27, 2010)

Name: Pvt. Jim "Gomer" Halverson

Age: 17

Characteristics: Pretty simple, might be called ******* in a different era. Smokes cigarettes, comic relief personality.

Background: A soldier of the Cadian 501st, he was dragged into a crusade at 14 and at 17 emerged a Private. OOC: If its possible, he could be a comic relief type


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Komanko, I think I'll take your advice! But I will keep this thread open in case anyone else wants to join the RP. Right, Action Thread is going up!

EDIT: In the thread please tell everyone your reason for being in the torture house.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

What does the room they're in look like? Windows, furniture, lights, ect.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

They start in a room with just a light at the top, giving enough light so they can see.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Name: Jill Ackers

Age: 20

Personality: Very daring, but at some moments may go insane. Very depressed mindframe.

Background: Jill suffers from depression for reasons unkown, and has come to fear the outside world. She was raised in an average household, but enlisted in the 'Guard to "face her demons". She proved to be a very skilled technician and and learned to master the sniper rifle, preffering to drop her foes at a distance rather to face them up-close. Was last seen sniping inside a shelled-out building with her squad-mates, after that, blacked out for some unkown reason (probably gass bombs) and awoke in the torture-house.


Sorry for joining so late! I'll try to get my post up now, if I can.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

No Problem DestroyerHive, I'll add you into my original post


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmm... Are we going to continue with the RP, or is it dead?


----------

